# Charter Available



## tomlir (Feb 20, 2004)

$8,000 for 50% charter partnership (no ownership) for full 2004 season in western Long Island Sound (30 minutes from NYC); 37-foot boat equipped with near new sails/rigging, autopilot, refrigeration, AC/DC power including microwave, stereo etc. Boat is a classic in pristine condition including recently painted decks, hull, revarnished mahogany interior, and recent re-wire. Boat is kept at owner owned mooring in scenic club harbor with launch service. Time, family, financial limitations require a partnership for the right situation. Ideal for beginner wanting to learn, or experienced cruiser.


----------



## morgan333 (Jan 1, 2003)

I''m interested! I live in NYC and am always looking for a way to sail. I tried renting day-sailers last season but it was far too much work.

email me at jerry_killam AT yahoo.com and we can discuss it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did you get someone? We are looking for a charter of a similar-sounding boat, sometime in August. We have chartered several sailboats in the past for cruising the Sound, out to Martha''s Vineyard and the Cape, and have sailed alot in the Boston and NYC area. Any possibility?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

you can email me at [email protected]


----------

